# The new App. Something doesn't add up



## UberAted (Oct 29, 2015)

As most know the new app has a ratings page which shows the following. LIFETIME TRIPS, RATED TRIPS and 5 STARS. Occasionally I will have a quick look to see how things are going but when I looked on Friday something didn't add up so I started taking screenshots.

On Friday at 6.18pm I had 
LIFETIME TRIPS - 182, RATED TRIPS - 125, 5 STAR - 110, OVERALL RATING 4.88

On Saturday at 8.10am I had 
LIFETIME TRIPS - 186, RATED TRIPS - 130, 5 STAR - 114, OVERALL RATING 4.88

On Saturday at 2.32pm I had 
LIFETIME TRIPS - 192, RATED TRIPS - 136, 5 STAR - 119, OVERALL RATING 4.88

On Saturday at 8.39pm I had 
LIFETIME TRIPS - 183, RATED TRIPS - 128, 5 STAR - 113, OVERALL RATING 4.88

On Sunday at 7.57am I had 
LIFETIME TRIPS - 188, RATED TRIPS - 124, 5 STAR - 109, OVERALL RATING 4.88

On Sunday at 12.31pm I had 
LIFETIME TRIPS - 188, RATED TRIPS - 124, 5 STAR - 109, OVERALL RATING 4.88

As you can see, something doesn't quite add up.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

NOTHING ever adds up with Uber.

Uber partner website








Drivers App


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

I have 4 trips rating 4.33. I'm trying to mathematically arrive at this rating. Anyone?


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

JohnF said:


> I have 4 trips rating 4.33. I'm trying to mathematically arrive at this rating. Anyone?


Ok, so average of 4 trips

a+b+c+d/4 = 4.33

So, work backwards

a+b+c+d=4*4.33
a+b+c+d=17.32

17.32 is not possible from whole numbers, so we will adjust to nearest whole number of 17.

a+b+c+d=17

Possibilities:
5+5+5+2
5+4+4+4
5+5+4+3

Math is hard. 

BTW, you should go drive more trips ASAP and push for 5 stars to get your rating back up. 10 trips with 5 stars each should get your rating to 4.7 ish. I'm not showing the math for this.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

The feedback we get (and give) are whole numbers 4 stars etc. So arriving at 4.33 based on just passenger ranking is not mathematically possible. Probably Uber taking their 20% commission on the rating too, who knows and who cares.

The 4.33 (my overall rating is 4.86) that I got was just the rides for the past day. I was scratching my head to 'reverse engineer' the number they arrived at.
I'm not worried about my ratings.

And, I do have a college degree in physics


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

JohnF said:


> The feedback we get (and give) are whole numbers 4 stars etc. So arriving at 4.33 based on just passenger ranking is not mathematically possible. Probably Uber taking their 20% commission on the rating too, who knows and who cares.
> 
> The 4.33 (my overall rating is 4.86) that I got was just the rides for the past day. I was scratching my head to 'reverse engineer' the number they arrived at.
> I'm not worried about my ratings.
> ...


Well, The average may not be a whole number. The ratings will be, yes, but it's entirely possible to reach a non-whole number for the average. All you need is one number that isn't the same as the rest of the numbers.

EX: 5+5+5+5+4 = 24
Average 24/5 = 4.8


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

JohnF said:


> And, I do have a college degree in physics


I have 2 semesters at a community college..... 

Why are you driving uber if you have a physics degree?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

JohnF said:


> The feedback we get (and give) are whole numbers 4 stars etc. So arriving at 4.33 based on just passenger ranking is not mathematically possible. Probably Uber taking their 20% commission on the rating too, who knows and who cares.
> 
> The 4.33 (my overall rating is 4.86) that I got was just the rides for the past day. I was scratching my head to 'reverse engineer' the number they arrived at.
> I'm not worried about my ratings.
> ...


4 trips, 5* + 4* + 4* = 13* / 3 = 4.33*

If it says 4 trips that doesn't mean all 4 rated you. It could be 5* + 5* + 3* = 13* / 3 = 4.33*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> 4 trips, 4* + 4* + 4* + 1* = 13* / 4 = 4.33*


You mean 3.25.

It's more likely one person did not rate. Pax don't have to rate right away. So it was 4 trips, 3 ratings. 4.33 times 3 is almost 13. So 4 and 4 and 5. Average is 4.33.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JohnF said:


> The feedback we get (and give) are whole numbers 4 stars etc. So arriving at 4.33 based on just passenger ranking is not mathematically possible. Probably Uber taking their 20% commission on the rating too, who knows and who cares.
> 
> The 4.33 (my overall rating is 4.86) that I got was just the rides for the past day. I was scratching my head to 'reverse engineer' the number they arrived at.
> I'm not worried about my ratings.
> ...


Not everyone rates you. So 3 ratings, 5 and 4 and 4.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You mean 3.25.
> 
> It's more likely one person did not rate. Pax don't have to rate right away. So it was 4 trips, 3 ratings. 4.33 times 3 is almost 13. So 4 and 4 and 5. Average is 4.33.


Yes I quickly edited the post after I realized my mistake.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> I have 2 semesters at a community college.....
> 
> Why are you driving uber if you have a physics degree?


I do it for fun ... I drive no more than 8 hours a week.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

JohnF said:


> The feedback we get (and give) are whole numbers 4 stars etc. So arriving at 4.33 based on just passenger ranking is not mathematically possible. Probably Uber taking their 20% commission on the rating too, who knows and who cares.
> 
> The 4.33 (my overall rating is 4.86) that I got was just the rides for the past day. I was scratching my head to 'reverse engineer' the number they arrived at.
> I'm not worried about my ratings.
> ...


Lmao!!!


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> 4 trips, 5* + 4* + 4* = 13* / 3 = 4.33*
> 
> If it says 4 trips that doesn't mean all 4 rated you. It could be 5* + 5* + 3* = 13* / 3 = 4.33*





Fuzzyelvis said:


> You mean 3.25.
> 
> It's more likely one person did not rate. Pax don't have to rate right away. So it was 4 trips, 3 ratings. 4.33 times 3 is almost 13. So 4 and 4 and 5. Average is 4.33.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> Not everyone rates you. So 3 ratings, 5 and 5 and 4.


AAAH! Too many variables!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes, I don't have a degree in Physics or in anything else for that matter but I do have an answer to the equation. Who gives a flying ****? Uber will manipulate your ratings as they see fit until every driver that's at the 20% commission level is gone and all the noob drivers are giving Goober 25% and more while rates continue to get slashed. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

It also doesn't say you got a rating on every trip. It might only be two ratings, or three ratings.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

UberAted said:


> As most know the new app has a ratings page which shows the following. LIFETIME TRIPS, RATED TRIPS and 5 STARS. Occasionally I will have a quick look to see how things are going but when I looked on Friday something didn't add up so I started taking screenshots.
> 
> On Friday at 6.18pm I had
> LIFETIME TRIPS - 182, RATED TRIPS - 125, 5 STAR - 110, OVERALL RATING 4.88
> ...


I'm guessing one number has canceled trips included and the other does not.


----------

